# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Christmas Quiz tonight

## Kenn

Hope to see you all in the chat room for a Christmas Quiz at 8.30 pn tonight.

----------


## cecile

yip!!!
hope i ll do better this time!!!
see u there

----------


## goldenguernsey

cant get into flashchat  :Frown:

----------


## Kenn

To all that joined in and managed to stay with it despite the server playing "Puss in Boots."
thanks for joining.

The winner with a score of 41 was Aldis.

----------


## pakarmy

I'll come along for the "crack"..... do you mind if I bring Hawkwind along with me? i think so.... but to realize time will happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laguna2

You do realise that this thread is 5 years old?!?!?!?

----------


## pakarmy

> I'll come along for the "crack"..... do you mind if I bring Hawkwind along with me? i think so.... but to realize time will happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















__________________________________________________  __________

Join online Testking  security+ certification and testking to pass exam istqb  certification in first try. Our best quality  and  Northwestern University guide  you well for real exam.

----------

